# watt meter



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

Recently purchased a Hobby King HK-010 watt meter. Can not get it to work with a 1cell application. Do I need a seperate battery to power it? If so what size and where do you plug it in? Thanks!


----------



## raceforever (Nov 2, 2003)

MikeM said:


> Recently purchased a Hobby King HK-010 watt meter. Can not get it to work with a 1cell application. Do I need a seperate battery to power it? If so what size and where do you plug it in? Thanks!


Any receiver pack 5-6 volts works fine. There ia a plug in on the side marked + -


----------



## raceforever (Nov 2, 2003)

raceforever said:


> Any receiver pack 5-6 volts works fine. There ia a plug in on the side marked + -



you can also do this:http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3685035&highlight=amp+meter#post3685035


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__10786__HobbyKing_HK_010_Wattmeter_Voltage_Analyzer_.html

Scroll half way down, click on files. There is an English manual you can dowmload, yes it looks like that particular meter requires 7.4 volts.

I would try what is recommender in the previous post first.


----------



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

Jerry on this model there is no plug in on the "source" side of the meter. On the "power load" side there is a "cell port" and it has 7 small prongs that a receiver pack could plug into. It is marked for 1 through 6 cells. Would this be where you would plug the receiver pack into or run the small leads from, as in your example with pics.?


----------



## raceforever (Nov 2, 2003)

MikeM said:


> Jerry on this model there is no plug in on the "source" side of the meter. On the "power load" side there is a "cell port" and it has 7 small prongs that a receiver pack could plug into. It is marked for 1 through 6 cells. Would this be where you would plug the receiver pack into or run the small leads from, as in your example with pics.?


Not sure, this is different from what I used. I would try a receiver pack first.


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

MikeM said:


> Jerry on this model there is no plug in on the "source" side of the meter. On the "power load" side there is a "cell port" and it has 7 small prongs that a receiver pack could plug into. It is marked for 1 through 6 cells. Would this be where you would plug the receiver pack into or run the small leads from, as in your example with pics.?


Actually from.your description I would assume that is where you would plug in a balancer most watt meters can be used to balance package also


----------



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

I think that is what it is meant for also. It does say in the instructions that a battery will be needed to power the unit when using a single cell as the power source, but that is all there is as far as places to plug anything in.


----------

